# Fur Market



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

Has anyone have any information what happen to the fur market this year. I heard from my fur buyer that the market is over filled with S*&ty furs. He told me to sell what I got our hold them till next year. I was getting a great price the begining of the year and now He said he can't afford to buy any more furs this year because no one is buying any at the fur at the auctions. Any truth to this? Any opinions?


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Levi

In my copies of Trapper and Predator caller it said that there were thousands (I thought 70,000 sticks out in my mind) of coyote hides that went unsold in the auctions last summer due to a lack of demand in Russia or the Orient. In contrast there was more of a demand for ****, so all the **** sold. For that reason the prices this year were lower, and now the market must be flooded with fur. They said if there was a few cold winters in those areas that would drive the market again, so wish for that 

Was that Dusty that said he won't be buying anymore this year? I sold him 6 in December and was looking forward to making another trip down there.


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

Ya it was, He actually said he is getting a lot of fur back from the auction, he said now he has to start stock piling for next year. He said he is giving around $5 a coyote on the round!


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Wow does that ever suck.


----------



## johngfoster (Oct 21, 2007)

I think I'll just keep mine in the deep freeze at home until the price goes up. Any idea what tanned furs are going for. May consider getting a few tanned.


----------



## lladnarc (Feb 17, 2008)

LeviM said:


> Has anyone have any information what happen to the fur market this year. I heard from my fur buyer that the market is over filled with S*&ty furs. He told me to sell what I got our hold them till next year. I was getting a great price the begining of the year and now He said he can't afford to buy any more furs this year because no one is buying any at the fur at the auctions. Any truth to this? Any opinions?


 I'm buying fur all the time I can use coyotas,raccoon and etc.,Carcuss,skinned or stretched. ...[Edited due to :spam: ]. ND trapper.


----------

